# Disney X Coach Collection



## crazycatlady76

Has there been any news on an upcoming Disney release?  I'm hoping another one is coming soon, but I haven't heard any rumblings lately.  A couple of months ago I commented on a Coach post on Instagram and they did say to stay tuned foe something later this year.  I can't wait!


----------



## Mellibelli1022

https://japan.coach.com/shop/new-featured-disneyxcoach 

Not sure if this helps but they made within the last few days a Japan exclusive release of Mickey. I hope it comes to the USA. I noticed they put the rogue Mickey and rogue Minnie back on the coach USA website and a few other items that were at the Disney Springs store.


----------



## donutsprinkles

The Disney collection is so odd this year. When it updated 2 weeks ago, the minnie mouse kisslock frame bag kept alternating between $315 Sale and $450 Full Retail price. I clearly don't get out much, since I was able to confirm it multiple times since then...


----------



## PrestonCole

Word on the street is Disney is coming back along with a Marvel collection.


----------



## Daisy22

The Marvel appears to be coming to Coach Outlet - it's already up at Coach.com in Australia though. Has anyone heard when and where the US is getting the collection?


----------



## Mellibelli1022

Daisy22 said:


> The Marvel appears to be coming to Coach Outlet - it's already up at Coach.com in Australia though. Has anyone heard when and where the US is getting the collection?


It says October 4 when I log in to coach outlet.com and there is also another Disney x coach drop October 29


----------



## arnott

I just ordered a couple of the Marvel Bear charms.  One metal/enamel, and one leather.   Anyone else get anything?


----------



## BeachBagGal

I b


arnott said:


> I just ordered a couple of the Marvel Bear charms.  One metal/enamel, and one leather.   Anyone else get anything?


I bought the Black Panther, Black Widow, and Capt America shield charms.


----------



## arnott

BeachBagGal said:


> I b
> 
> I bought the Black Panther, Black Widow, and Capt America shield charms.



Please post pictures when they arrive!


----------



## BeachBagGal

arnott said:


> Please post pictures when they arrive!


Will do!


----------



## arnott

They added a bunch of Marvel clothes.   Hoodies and T-Shirts!


----------



## BeachBagGal

arnott said:


> They added a bunch of Marvel clothes.   Hoodies and T-Shirts!


I just posted the Marvel charms I got in the Coach Outlet thread.


----------



## crazycatlady76

Has anybody heard what the October 29 release will be?  My outlet would only confirm Disney and wouldn't elaborate.  The peek I get when I log into my Coach Outlet account shows a rotation of older department store and retail store items.  Do you think they will be bringing back old stock to clear out, or do you think it will be a new line entirely?


----------



## arnott

My Coach X Marvel Spider-Man Bear has arrived!


----------



## arnott

Coach x Marvel Black Panther Leather Bear!


----------



## Mellibelli1022

crazycatlady76 said:


> Has anybody heard what the October 29 release will be?  My outlet would only confirm Disney and wouldn't elaborate.  The peek I get when I log into my Coach Outlet account shows a rotation of older department store and retail store items.  Do you think they will be bringing back old stock to clear out, or do you think it will be a new line entirely?
> 
> I only see the same stuff as last time but hoping it’s really going to be the Mickey stuff that Japan got recently!


----------



## Mellibelli1022




----------



## abdoutots

I don't have any intel but hoping for the newer stuff. The most recent collection went super fast at my local outlet, like I was there on the evening they put up the dalmatian collection and by afternoon the next day they were wiped clean. At this point I feel like they would have to be remaking stuff in order to bring it back?


----------



## Alexa5

Nothing to see here...hardly anything on the sale today, and most of it is only 30% off.  Mainly just the same older items marked up or sold out.


----------



## Mellibelli1022

Alexa5 said:


> Nothing to see here...hardly anything on the sale today, and most of it is only 30% off.  Mainly just the same older items marked up or sold out.


I totally agree! I’m so disappointed! I thought they were going to introduce the Mickey line that they gave to Japan and have it here in the US I was so hoping for a Mickey bag with baseball Mickey on it! My son is in little league and I would have loved to wear that to his games. Oh well I guess that’s money saved for next release maybe.


----------



## Alexa5

Mellibelli1022 said:


> I totally agree! I’m so disappointed! I thought they were going to introduce the Mickey line that they gave to Japan and have it here in the US I was so hoping for a Mickey bag with baseball Mickey on it! My son is in little league and I would have loved to wear that to his games. Oh well I guess that’s money saved for next release maybe.


I know.  They have to know they look silly to keep bringing out the same old items, and marking them at a higher price.  Ridiculous.


----------



## Mellibelli1022

I shopped the marvel collection. I was a little on the fence about it because I had heard that Disney was going to be released on October 29 according to the insider report on couchoutlet.com. Then I realized that the Disney collection was just what they had before (and I had most of anyway) and at higher prices. I decided to go ahead with the marvel collection. I normally buy Disney coach. But the Marvel collection kind of had me. And technically Marvel is Disney. Except for Spiderman, there’s some thing about Spiderman I think Sony owns Spiderman although he is featured in the Marvel avengers. But anyway Spiderman is my favorite character as well as Thor, Iron Man and Captain America.
I missed out on the captain America items. I thought the leather bear and metal bear were so cute. But Spiderman is my first favorite. They did not have Thor sadly or Iron Man. I fell in love with the canvas Spiderman tote and the Jes messenger bag. I also got some accessory charms, and the very well-made Spiderman hoodie.
I was surprised at the quality of the leather on the Jes messenger bag,I would say that the pebbled leather is comparable to the dark fairy tail retail backpack and purple rogue. The leather is very sweet. It is soft and it smells like leather not plasticky. Spiderman is nicely embossed on the leather and has glittery white eyes. The only thing is the interior is cloth no leather inside and not the cloth of the retail stores that has the coach words all over just the flat cloth from outlet bags and there is no zipper pouch inside. The strap is very well-made and the ends are pebbled leather. All of the hardware is very well-made and has coach stamping all around.
I got the coated canvas comic print accordion wallet because it featured Spiderman on it and it has the comic book print that is nostalgic of Marvel comic books. The leather inside of the accordion wallet though doesn’t seem like actual leather. I was contemplating the black wallet pebbled leather with the bubble coach word on it. That seems of a better quality but I chose the comic book print just for reason of nostalgia and its edgy look. Don’t get me wrong the wallet is well made. It is just not leather.
The hoodie is very well-made very thick fabric the Spiderman is drawn by stitching the outlines of his body.They Basically just outlined it with black thread and just added blue cloth to the areas where his costume is blue in. And his eyes are stitched in white. It is not a patch. I guess it’s hard to explain. The back of the hoodie just underneath the hood has embroidered coach Marvel New York on it.Much different than the stamped iron on type words that they normally do. Although those hold up to washing I’ve never had a problem I thought it was nice that they did the embroidery instead. And the strings at the ends where the plastic bindings are have Coach printed on each of them in white.
The coated canvas tote is coated in a waxy coating front and back the bottom does not have coating. The Spiderman prints on the tote is of a vintage old comic book look. It is printed on both sides not just one. The pose of Spiderman is awesome! The leather on the handles is of good quality and smells of leather.
I got the leather Spiderman bear charm, and he is just adorable hanging on it. I hung the bear in the area where Spider-Man is holding his hand out so it almost looks like he’s going to reach for the bear. The leather is well made on the bear the hardware that they used for his parts are so cute and well thought out. He has a kiss lock nose without the lock. He comes with a brown leather collar around his neck with the coach tag hanging from it. The spider on his chest is black and glittery.
I was also able to snag a upside down Spiderman key fob bag charm for $20. He is also well-made like all the other leather bag charms that coach has made his eyes are white glittery. Not bad for 20 bucks. On my Jes messenger I also got a shiny bear metal charm. It is very well-made and adorable. I love how it shines.
All in all I am very happy with my purchases and I’m glad I did pull the trigger and bought these things. This was my birthday gift as it was October 22. I believe these released on October 9th but I was on the fence waiting for Disney to come out hoping for something new. I did get something new and different from what I normally do. And my boys (14 and 12) approve of my choice. Lol.


----------



## Alexa5

They added a couple more minnie/mickey dinky bags to the regular coach site--one in pink and one in denim that weren't there before.


----------



## Mellibelli1022

This backpack along with the larger version are on sale on Coach.com. I was able to snag the smaller one for $210 and I had a $10 off coupon at the time this was at the end of November. They all were very few available when I was checking out it said only nine in stock. I was afraid that I wouldn’t get it but thankfully I did. Seems there is still plenty of the larger version of this backpack it is on sale for $297. It is on clearance at half off. And you can use the Dec25off coupon. I believe I paid $200 for my bag. After taxes it came out to $214 even. These bags were available at Disney springs only and they also Appeared on the Shopdisney.com website. They are available on coach.com on clearance right now but the smaller backpack is sold out. But who knows maybe it’ll show up again. I love mine it’s going to be a cute little bag to wear at the parks. The scarf and the charm I already had an added to it it does not come with those items.


----------



## elvisfan4life

I have the same scarf and charm


----------



## Mellibelli1022

elvisfan4life said:


> I have the same scarf and charm


Aren’t they great accessories? I love the Disney lines. I used to be a Disney Harveys seatbelt bag/ Disney Dooney & Bourke type but have since left those brands when coach came out with a Disney collection.


----------



## BeachBagGal

The Keith H. collaboration is on Nordstroms.  Cute! A few bags and wristlets.


----------



## Mellibelli1022

BeachBagGal said:


> The Keith H. collaboration is on Nordstroms.  Cute! A few bags and wristlets.
> 
> It is different because it is Keith H. But I’m not sure about it. I like the original drawings and artistry of Disney company. Maybe if goes on sale.
> View attachment 4931514
> View attachment 4931515


----------



## toujours*chic

BeachBagGal said:


> The Keith H. collaboration is on Nordstroms.  Cute! A few bags and wristlets.
> View attachment 4931514
> View attachment 4931515


I like this- it has a retro vibe.


----------



## Alexa5

toujours*chic said:


> I like this- it has a retro vibe.


I kind of like it too, but I wish they would venture to more characters.  There has been a lot of Mickey and Minnie and for a lot of Disney general fans they aren't always the main draw.


----------



## MmeHulot

Alexa5 said:


> I kind of like it too, but I wish they would venture to more characters.  There has been a lot of Mickey and Minnie and for a lot of Disney general fans they aren't always the main draw.


I’m holding out for a Scrooge McDuck zip wallet. That or a round coin case would be my HG SLG.


----------



## Mellibelli1022

Gotta see this more silhouettes from this line. Not so bad after all love the doll and the little backpack sling type bag as well as rectangular crossbody chain bag.









						Cole Sprouse Returns To His Disney Roots For Coach's New Campaign
					

Coach tapped the 'Riverdale' star, along with Kaia Gerber, Kōki, and more, to star in the campaign for its new Disney Mickey Mouse x Keith Haring collection.




					www.nylon.com


----------



## Mellibelli1022

Here is a short video clip of some of what’s to come. Seems to be a lot more than what we see on Nordstrom website. Clothes, accessories, coats,etc.


----------



## Mellibelli1022

Here are more pictures from pop sugar 









						Cole Sprouse and Kaia Gerber Are So '80s in Coach's Mickey Mouse x Keith Haring Campaign
					

See Cole Sprouse's return to his Disney roots in Coach's new Mickey Mouse x Keith Haring campaign, that also includes model Kaia Gerber.




					www.popsugar.com


----------



## Mellibelli1022

Fashion by Coach Presents Disney Mickey Mouse x Keith Haring Collection
					

Visit the post for more.




					wwd.com


----------



## Suzanne B.

MmeHulot said:


> I’m holding out for a Scrooge McDuck zip wallet. That or a round coin case would be my HG SLG.


Scrooge McDuck would be perfect for wallets and coin purses.


----------



## VSOP

I went to the outlet today and found the spooky eyes charm. I wished it could have been the poisoned apple but I’m still happy with the eyes!


----------



## Mellibelli1022

VSOP said:


> I went to the outlet today and found the spooky eyes charm. I wished it could have been the poisoned apple but I’m still happy with the eyes!


Nice find! Hard to find now in outlets. Cool!


----------



## Mellibelli1022

More Keith Haring Disney at Dillards 




__





						coach mickey | Dillard's
					

Shop for coach mickey at Dillard's. Visit Dillard's to find clothing, accessories, shoes, cosmetics & more. The Style of Your Life.




					www.dillards.com


----------



## SEWDimples

Mellibelli1022 said:


> More Keith Haring Disney at Dillards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coach mickey | Dillard's
> 
> 
> Shop for coach mickey at Dillard's. Visit Dillard's to find clothing, accessories, shoes, cosmetics & more. The Style of Your Life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dillards.com


Thanks for the info. I want the Black multi color Mickey ears coin case and luggage tag and the Madison Shoulder bag.


----------



## Christinakit

The new Disney just dropped at coach. I ordered the small backpack with sling. The bandana Already sold out before I had a chance though


----------



## Mellibelli1022

Christinakit said:


> The new Disney just dropped at coach. I ordered the small backpack with sling. The bandana Already sold out before I had a chance though


I find it strange I went on exactly at the time they launched and the doll was already sold out and bandana was back ordered! How is that possible?


----------



## Christinakit

the same happened before on the coachoutlet Disney before I logged in exactly at 12 am eastern and the same I noticed the Mickey chain was sold out at the first second which would have been impossible


----------



## zjones

I keep going back and forth on whether I find this edition of Mickey frightening or not. It's making me consider, and then re-consider, a lot of these pieces.


----------



## Christinakit

That is how I was when I was the video preview. I don’t see myself having the Mickey ears purse and use it a lot and I def wouldn’t buy a 2200 jacket. That is why I opted for smaller sling backpack. At least I can get a use out of it on the prolonged basis. But to say I love it, not really. Off topic I do like the Mickey haring partnership with Uniqlo for T-shirt’s I just got some from them and under 10 dollars


----------



## Mellibelli1022

zjones said:


> I keep going back and forth on whether I find this edition of Mickey frightening or not. It's making me consider, and then re-consider, a lot of these pieces.


I agree, it’s Mickey,  yes, but in Keith Haring’s rendition of Mickey, not Disney artist Mickey that I’m used to. Some of the pieces are cute but I’m not sure I can justify full retail for them. If I see the small academy backpack at outlet marked down I would say yes just to have a Mickey piece that is by Keith. It would have to be on sale. But I wouldn’t mind the doll cause at least that is Disney artistry but Keith Haring patterns. If that makes sense. But weird thing too is there are no larger dolls like in the articles and photos online about the release. Only the small charm doll that is sold out.


----------



## Mellibelli1022

Christinakit said:


> That is how I was when I was the video preview. I don’t see myself having the Mickey ears purse and use it a lot and I def wouldn’t buy a 2200 jacket. That is why I opted for smaller sling backpack. At least I can get a use out of it on the prolonged basis. But to say I love it, not really. Off topic I do like the Mickey haring partnership with Uniqlo for T-shirt’s I just got some from them and under 10 dollars


I did too, lol I paid $7.90 for t shirt and I got the sweatshirt that has same pattern as the coach bags. It 29.99 but at least I have something Keith Disney. I was contemplating the backpack sling like I said but keep chickening out. I wish the charm doll was a little cheaper too. I like the little charm.


----------



## Christinakit

Mellibelli1022 said:


> I did too, lol I paid $7.90 for t shirt and I got the sweatshirt that has same pattern as the coach bags. It 29.99 but at least I have something Keith Disney. I was contemplating the backpack sling like I said but keep chickening out. I wish the charm doll was a little cheaper too. I like the little charm.


Nice, yes I agree, I was hoping for a bigger doll too that was in video, but didn’t see it. I already made the plunge to backpack. But I think this collection is very pricey. I think the sold out Mickey charm should have been around 120max. I wanted it, but as I said within w second weirdly sold out. It almost made me wonder, if someone took pre orders on down low in stores? If the Madison ends up in the outlet would love to the bag. Also, was hoping for cute card holder etc. But it is what it is.


----------



## Mellibelli1022

Seems the UK got all the bear charms :0(








						Disney Mickey Mouse X Keith Haring Collectible Bag Charm
					

In a special collection, Coach collaborates with Disney and the Keith Haring Studio to celebrate the iconic artist%27s playfully subversive illustrations of the one and only Mickey Mouse. Part of our Coach Collectibles Collection, this polished pebble leather charm features maze-like artwork by...




					uk.coach.com


----------



## Christinakit

Dang I just looked at the uk site. I love the multi color charm and yet nothing on the USA site. Doesn’t make sense to me, since coach is an American company and Europe gets better charms with disney?


----------



## Mellibelli1022

Christinakit said:


> Dang I just looked at the uk site. I love the multi color charm and yet nothing on the USA site. Doesn’t make sense to me, since coach is an American company and Europe gets better charms with disney?


Ya seriously, I wonder why?


----------



## Suzanne B.

Mellibelli1022 said:


> Ya seriously, I wonder why?


If you look back, overseas has gotten a lot of better or special charms that we did not. Or we would get one color and overseas would get two colors, like the Haring Mickey. Some years ago Japan got a LOT of leather charms we never saw.


----------



## Daisy22

The Haring bag charms are in stock


----------



## Mellibelli1022

Daisy22 said:


> The Haring bag charms are in stock


I noticed only black and white available online since last night. No larger stuffed Mickey yet but they are raffling one off on Instagram raffle is held by coach.


----------



## Mellibelli1022

I was able to get the matching wallet to my Disney signature campus backpack. It was available on coachoutlet.com for a super short amount of time I only paid 43.75 and I got a Minnie Mouse holding boom box card sticker wallet to stick on the back of my phone for $8.40! Looks great together!


----------



## Mellibelli1022

Well the backpack was sold out but I was able to find it! I took the plunge and got this little Academy 15 UFO backpack. It is so adorable it is able to hold a small zip around wallet, iphone 11 and I have a key pouch. And it holds everything that I usually carry it’s actually an awesome size! I was able to get the black-and-white Mickey doll keychain through the coach website when they dropped. And I was able to get the red Mickey doll keychain from the UK. The back pack and red doll came from the UK as they were not available in the USA the backpack is totally sold out and Coach says there will be no replenishment to their knowledge.


Coach x Mickey Mouse x Keith Haring ufo academy 15 sling backpack with Mickey doll key rings in both red and black and white! Red is only available in the UK.


----------



## Christinakit

Wow love your Mickey charms. So adorable. If you want swatch just dropped haring Mickey watch matching the backpack by the way did you use third party shipping to ship the charms from uk? https://www.swatch.com/en-us/new-releases.html


----------



## Christinakit

GZ352 - MOUSE MARINIÈRE - Swatch® United States
					

Inspired by the colors of Mickey’s iconic shorts, MOUSE MARINIÈRE (GZ352) turns telling time into a pure moment of timeless joy. Adding movement and depth to the design, Haring’s illustration of Disney’s most famous character sits printed on the glass and creates a double-layered illusion with...




					www.swatch.com


----------



## Mellibelli1022

Christinakit said:


> Wow love your Mickey charms. So adorable. If you want swatch just dropped haring Mickey watch matching the backpack by the way did you use third party shipping to ship the charms from uk? https://www.swatch.com/en-us/new-releases.html


No I didn’t use a third party to get the charm.


----------



## Suzanne B.

Christinakit said:


> Wow love your Mickey charms. So adorable. If you want swatch just dropped haring Mickey watch matching the backpack by the way did you use third party shipping to ship the charms from uk? https://www.swatch.com/en-us/new-releases.html


If you can get the style number and can catch the stock before it ships out to whatever country it's going to, you can order it through Coach by calling and ordering. I've bought a few items like that. But once you see the items hit the overseas website it's usually no longer orderable.


----------



## hotstar16

The Coach Outlet site now has of the Dark Fairytale skateboards up, and some of the Dumbo / Thumper charms.  (They aren't on sale, however.)  They also have the Dalmatian Dinky in white and peach (black sold out) for about 70% off.


----------



## anthrosphere

hotstar16 said:


> The Coach Outlet site now has of the Dark Fairytale skateboards up, and some of the Dumbo / Thumper charms.  (They aren't on sale, however.)  They also have the Dalmatian Dinky in white and peach (black sold out) for about 70% off.


Thank you!! While tempting, I am afraid of ordering and having to wait a lonnnng time (people reported waiting 2 months) for my order to ship. My order from 1/4 still has yet to ship, too. But man, I wish I could bite. I loved the older Disney stuff, they were so much cuter than the Haring collection.


----------



## hotstar16

anthrosphere said:


> Thank you!! While tempting, I am afraid of ordering and having to wait a lonnnng time (people reported waiting 2 months) for my order to ship. My order from 1/4 still has yet to ship, too. But man, I wish I could bite. I loved the older Disney stuff, they were so much cuter than the Haring collection.


Yikes re: the shipping delays.  I ordered a dress from the Dark Fairytale campaign earlier this week - it shipped the same day from a store (I did not choose rush shipping).  It was supposed to arrive yesterday... but UPS lost the package.  I can't blame Coach for that one however!


----------



## anthrosphere

hotstar16 said:


> Yikes re: the shipping delays.  I ordered a dress from the Dark Fairytale campaign earlier this week - it shipped the same day from a store (I did not choose rush shipping).  It was supposed to arrive yesterday... but UPS lost the package.  I can't blame Coach for that one however!


That sucks! I know it is not their fault, but I hope Coach was able to refund you or send a replacement promptly. It was such a lovely dress!


----------



## Christinakit

Thank you very much about the tip of calling in thank you


----------



## Christinakit

Yes, I have been waiting for charms now for over a month and my new order hasn’t shipped for 2 weeks and one refund never processed for not getting item for 3 weeks now. The outlet service went downhill, the regular coach.com doesn’t seem to have these issues.


----------



## anthrosphere

Christinakit said:


> Yes, I have been waiting for charms now for over a month and my new order hasn’t shipped for 2 weeks and one refund never processed for not getting item for 3 weeks now. The outlet service went downhill, the regular coach.com doesn’t seem to have these issues.


Did you pay with a credit card? Why not file a dispute for the return and delayed order? At this point, I will be done waiting and try to force them to give me my money back.


----------



## Christinakit

anthrosphere said:


> Did you pay with a credit card? Why not file a dispute for the return and delayed order? At this point, I will be done waiting and try to force them to give me my money back.


Thank you, one of the orders they are going to ship for free but one I did through Klarna to get points. They file dispute within 2 months. So I am waiting for them to do that and then they will refund it to me. That is why I am so vary shopping at the coachoutlet online


----------



## hotstar16

anthrosphere said:


> That sucks! I know it is not their fault, but I hope Coach was able to refund you or send a replacement promptly. It was such a lovely dress!


I wanted to give it a day before contacting coach, and glad that I did.  It magically appeared in my mailroom today - and fits like a dream.  I've been purging some of my Coach items lately, but kept the sleeping beauty items, and it matches with them so well! I'm obsessed with their clothing - I feel like it's vastly underrated.


----------



## anthrosphere

hotstar16 said:


> I wanted to give it a day before contacting coach, and glad that I did.  It magically appeared in my mailroom today - and fits like a dream.  I've been purging some of my Coach items lately, but kept the sleeping beauty items, and it matches with them so well! I'm obsessed with their clothing - I feel like it's vastly underrated.


So happy to hear it arrived safely! Enjoy it in good health.


----------



## hotstar16

I also ordered one of the Dalmatian Dinkys from the outlet website, and it shipped out the same day.  (I haven't received it yet, but it was shipping from JAX). Again, I did not choose priority shipping.  I would definitely contact them if weeks have passed without shipment confirmations!


----------



## Christinakit

hotstar16 said:


> I wanted to give it a day before contacting coach, and glad that I did.  It magically appeared in my mailroom today - and fits like a dream.  I've been purging some of my Coach items lately, but kept the sleeping beauty items, and it matches with them so well! I'm obsessed with their clothing - I feel like it's vastly underrated.


Glad it arrived


----------



## anthrosphere

hotstar16 said:


> I also ordered one of the Dalmatian Dinkys from the outlet website, and it shipped out the same day.  (I haven't received it yet, but it was shipping from JAX). Again, I did not choose priority shipping.  I would definitely contact them if weeks have passed without shipment confirmations!


Lucky! What color did you order? I  ordered the white one yesterday but it has not shipped yet.


----------



## hotstar16

anthrosphere said:


> Lucky! What color did you order? I  ordered the white one yesterday but it has not shipped yet.



The peach - it might not match as much, but the color was so unique, I couldn't resist for the price.  Hope yours ships soon!


----------



## onemissa

Heres my cutie! So much more cuter in person.


----------



## Mellibelli1022

I didn’t think I would be so into this collection because it is not Disney artists renderings but some of these pieces are adorable. I’m happy with what I chose.


----------



## anthrosphere

Mellibelli1022 said:


> I didn’t think I would be so into this collection because it is not Disney artists renderings but some of these pieces are adorable. I’m happy with what I chose.


I didn't think much of them either, but everyone's pictures here are making me warm up to this collection now, too. They are absolutely adorable pieces. Enjoy them well.


----------



## Mellibelli1022

Oops! I did it again... had to get the third doll another in exclusive! Now I’m complete!


----------



## elvisfan4life

Mellibelli1022 said:


> Ya seriously, I wonder why?


They won’t sell here you will get them at your outlets soon when they are shipped back


----------



## Mellibelli1022

elvisfan4life said:


> They won’t sell here you will get them at your outlets soon when they are shipped back


Ya maybe, and in my luck, yes, they probably would show up here at outlets much cheaper. I had to go with a third party in order to get it. And extra cost. But it was worth it to me.


----------



## paula3boys

There is supposed to be a Disney princess collection coming to outlets in March (I think towards the end)


----------



## VSOP

I found this at the outlet, in perfect condition! I think it was mislabeled.


----------



## AstridRhapsody

paula3boys said:


> There is supposed to be a Disney princess collection coming to outlets in March (I think towards the end)


Any pics yet? Curious if it will lean towards cutesy and sweet or more like dark fairytale.


----------



## paula3boys

AstridRhapsody said:


> Any pics yet? Curious if it will lean towards cutesy and sweet or more like dark fairytale.


I don't have access to any. If I see any posted anywhere, I will share


----------



## AntRay23

Just saw these photos on IG. Disney Springs just launched a new Goofy and Daisy collection. I spoke with them shortly and they asked that due to extremely high calls, to go to a local Coach store and have them send over a fax order for any items I’d like. I love the backpacks!!


----------



## Mellibelli1022

AntRay23 said:


> Just saw these photos on IG. Disney Springs just launched a new Goofy and Daisy collection. I spoke with them shortly and they asked that due to extremely high calls, to go to a local Coach store and have them send over a fax order for any items I’d like. I love the backpacks!!


Looks like a drawing of Daisy I made recently:0)


----------



## Ireiki4u

AntRay23 said:


> Just saw these photos on IG. Disney Springs just launched a new Goofy and Daisy collection. I spoke with them shortly and they asked that due to extremely high calls, to go to a local Coach store and have them send over a fax order for any items I’d like. I love the backpacks!!


I messaged you!


----------



## Suzanne B.

Mellibelli1022 said:


> Looks like a drawing of Daisy I made recently:0)


Cute! Actually, I like that your drawing has better colors. Daisy's feathers aren't supposed to be pink.


----------



## Mellibelli1022

Suzanne B. said:


> Cute! Actually, I like that your drawing has better colors. Daisy's feathers aren't supposed to be pink.


Thanks:0)


----------



## Mellibelli1022

The latest princesses collection released in Japan this is what’s to come!


----------



## anthrosphere

Mellibelli1022 said:


> The latest princesses collection released in Japan this is what’s to come!


Thank you for sharing!!  I like the vanity case bag. I might spring for that one if there is any available. The keychains are super disappointing, though.


----------



## musiclover

Mellibelli1022 said:


> The latest princesses collection released in Japan this is what’s to come!


Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Aprilshack

I think I need the Cinderella carriage bag! Any release date for the UK and where is typically the best place to buy online for coach as well as the coach site? Any guesses how much the bag will cost?

There is a coach outlet site that seems to have money off the new bags, is that usa only? Is there a UK outlet site?


----------



## pbnjam

Mellibelli1022 said:


> Oops! I did it again... had to get the third doll another in exclusive! Now I’m complete!


May I ask where did you get the other 2 Mickeys? I haven’t seen them on the Coach website. Thanks!


----------



## Mellibelli1022

pbnjam said:


> May I ask where did you get the other 2 Mickeys? I haven’t seen them on the Coach website. Thanks!


The black and white is from the coach website USA. The other two yellow & red/blue is from UK


----------



## Aprilshack

Is there a release date for the Disney Princess collection? Can't seem to find anything?


----------



## Mellibelli1022

Aprilshack said:


> Is there a release date for the Disney Princess collection? Can't seem to find anything?


I believe they are going to be available in coach outlet stores today.


----------



## Aprilshack

Mellibelli1022 said:


> I believe they are going to be available in coach outlet stores today.


Isn't that just a usa thing?


----------



## Tomsmom

I purchased the long wallet with Cinderella’s blue birds yesterday. I’m in the US


----------



## Aprilshack

Tomsmom said:


> I purchased the long wallet with Cinderella’s blue birds yesterday. I’m in the US


Lovely! Just wondering when the collection is going to materialise in the UK!


----------



## LOVEsersen

My first Mickey kisslock!


----------



## Aprilshack

I have seem that the coach online outlet usa have recently had the keith haring disney bags, does anyone know of the UK online coach outlet will follow soon?


----------



## laurg22

I was at my local department store today and spotted these two crossbody bags that came out last week at the department store and apparently there’s a new Disney launch for retail this Wednesday march 30 in stores and at Disney springs I took a picture of both bags and my mom ended up buying the jacquard bag I wanted to know if anyone has any other information on this collection I’m curious to see the other pieces


----------



## Alexa5

laurg22 said:


> I was at my local department store today and spotted these two crossbody bags that came out last week at the department store and apparently there’s a new Disney launch for retail this Wednesday march 30 in stores and at Disney springs I took a picture of both bags and my mom ended up buying the jacquard bag I wanted to know if anyone has any other information on this collection I’m curious to see the other pieces


I have heard a lot about this collection, but no details, so curious to see what they have coming as well.


----------



## laurg22

Alexa5 said:


> I have heard a lot about this collection, but no details, so curious to see what they have coming as well.


Theres only two articles so far on this collection and I also saw two coin purses outlined in the shape of Mickey


----------



## Suzanne B.

Just google Coach Disney 2022 and some stuff will come up. Seems to be focused on Walt Disney world rather than individual characters. Maybe there will still be a few cute keychains though.


----------



## Suzanne B.

Definitely not an impressive collection this go 'round.


----------



## Alexa5

Suzanne B. said:


> Definitely not an impressive collection this go 'round.


I don’t love it either.


----------



## bluesh4rk

I actually love that WDW Red Rogue but can't afford it. I saw it on shopdisney a few days ago and was just drooling. I see Coach.com has a big charm that has the same logo as the Rogue so I bought that so I can still own the logo. I think it is super cute.


----------



## TresGriffin

As someone who goes to WDW on a semi-frequent basis, this belt bag sure is tempting me.  This would be great as a "park bag", as those of us in the Disney Park fandom would call it.

The only thing for me is that I would feel silly using this outside of going to Disney World.  Like, this would already be bought if I lived in Orlando and was going there every week, but seeing as I just got a Coach bag that I'm still breaking in (my Hitch crossbody), I might have to sit this one out...


----------



## Naminé

Here are the screenshots from the Shopdisney app:


----------



## Hyacinth

DAMN! If they expect me to advertise that massive money-making machine theme park, they should pay ME for the privilege. That just seems like a cash grab to me.

But I have to admit, $295 for a pair of leather mouse ears makes $595 for a Coach Duffle Bag look a lot better.


----------



## laurg22

I wish this collection wasn’t so darn expensive it almost feels sort of like Gucci pricing my mom picked up the Cardcase today I’m surprised goofy isn’t on the bags as well and here in Canada stock is pretty limited


----------



## Naminé

bluesh4rk said:


> I see Coach.com has a big charm that has the same logo as the Rogue so I bought that so I can still own the logo. I think it is super cute.



I wish ShopDisney has the charm. I can't seem to order the charm on Coach for some reason.


----------



## Alexa5

Hyacinth said:


> DAMN! If they expect me to advertise that massive money-making machine theme park, they should pay ME for the privilege. That just seems like a cash grab to me.
> 
> But I have to admit, $295 for a pair of leather mouse ears makes $595 for a Coach Duffle Bag look a lot better.


This one does feel more "advertise-y" than many of the other Disney lines they have done.


----------



## Daisy22

I want so many items - I love this collection. Then again I love the parks.

I ordered 4 items thinking I'd probably return 2 - just want to see what looks best in person.


----------



## Suzanne B.

.


----------



## Suzanne B.

Naminé said:


> I wish ShopDisney has the charm. I can't seem to order the charm on Coach for some reason.


That is odd. Maybe some of the stores like Macy's that carry Coach might have them.


----------



## Naminé

Suzanne B. said:


> That is odd. Maybe some of the stores like Macy's that carry Coach might have them.


It seems exclusive to Coach only. Oh well, they lost a sale I guess.



Daisy22 said:


> I want so many items - I love this collection. Then again I love the parks.
> 
> I ordered 4 items thinking I'd probably return 2 - just want to see what looks best in person.


I imagine Disney Springs Coach carries this collection since they are outside the park. So cool! I wish I lived near Orlando so I can see it myself. I can't wait to see your pics.



laurg22 said:


> I wish this collection wasn’t so darn expensive it almost feels sort of like Gucci pricing my mom picked up the Cardcase today I’m surprised goofy isn’t on the bags as well and here in Canada stock is pretty limited



So cute!! Enjoy!


----------



## Icecaramellatte

Naminé said:


> Here are the screenshots from the Shopdisney app:
> 
> View attachment 5368155
> 
> 
> View attachment 5368156
> 
> 
> View attachment 5368157
> 
> 
> View attachment 5368158


I didn't see the camera bag or the Disney ears.  I will look again.  I picked up a few things. Debating a bag.


----------



## Naminé

Icecaramellatte said:


> I didn't see the camera bag or the Disney ears.  I will look again.  I picked up a few things. Debating a bag.


Here you go! I linked them below.

Mickey Mouse and Friends Camera Bag by COACH








						Mickey Mouse and Friends Camera Bag by COACH | shopDisney
					

Mickey Mouse and his friends Minnie, Donald, and Daisy come sharply into focus on this stylish camera bag from COACH. Fashioned from COACH's signature textile jacquard with glovetanned leather detailing, it's great for essentials and hands free convenience.




					www.shopdisney.com
				




Mickey Mouse and Friends Leather Ear Headband for Adults by COACH (white ears)








						Mickey Mouse and Friends Leather Ear Headband for Adults by COACH – Disneyland | shopDisney
					

Mickey, Donald, and Goofy are featured among the colorful selection of patches and metal badges that cover this red leather ear headband from COACH. You'll wear it with pride on your next trip to Disneyland Resort.




					www.shopdisney.com
				




Mickey Mouse and Friends Leather Ear Headband for Adults by COACH – Shanghai Disney (red)








						Mickey Mouse and Friends Leather Ear Headband for Adults by COACH – Shanghai Disney | shopDisney
					

Created by COACH in celebration of the opening of Shanghai Disneyland in 2016, this red leather ear headband features Mickey and his friends Minnie and Goofy.  The padded ears are decorated with a colorful selection of appliqué patches and metal badges.




					www.shopdisney.com
				




Mickey Mouse and Friends Leather Ear Headband for Adults by COACH – Disneyland Paris (yellow)








						Mickey Mouse and Friends Leather Ear Headband for Adults by COACH – Disneyland Paris | shopDisney
					

Created by COACH in celebration of the opening of Disneyland Paris in 1992, this tan leather ear headband features Mickey and his friends Minnie, Goofy, and Donald. The padded ears are decorated with a colorful selection of appliqué patches and metal badges.




					www.shopdisney.com
				




Can't wait to see your goodies!


----------



## Suzanne B.

Naminé said:


> It seems exclusive to Coach only. Oh well, they lost a sale I guess.
> 
> 
> I imagine Disney Springs Coach carries this collection since they are outside the park. So cool! I wish I lived near Orlando so I can see it myself. I can't wait to see your pics.
> So cute!! Enjoy!


Could you get a friend or relative to see if they can purchase one for you?


----------



## Naminé

Suzanne B. said:


> Could you get a friend or relative to see if they can purchase one for you?


No that's okay, it's no big deal. I rather not ask in case they might react negatively to me spending $65 on a silly keychain.


----------



## Suzanne B.

Naminé said:


> No that's okay, it's no big deal. I rather not ask in case they might react negatively to me spending $65 on a silly keychain.


Ohhh! I can understand that!


----------



## Aprilshack

So the Disney  page of the coach uk site has changed to say the 50th stuff is coming soon. What happens to the Keith Haring collection they have in online stock. Does it go to the outlet stores?


----------



## Daisy22

I need help deciding. I ordered the following: The Field Tote 40 (which is huge) and I love totes and it has Pluto but I have two Neverfull GMs I almost never use already.

The Swinger: It's cute, but a really small bag and maybe a little youthful with the size and Disney characters.

And the duffle: The duffle is really nice, but I don't go to a gym and it's small for an overnight/weekend bag.

I do want at least 1 piece from the 50th anniversary collection. Thoughts/opinions?


----------



## MsMoneybagg

Daisy22 said:


> I need help deciding. I ordered the following: The Field Tote 40 (which is huge) and I love totes and it has Pluto but I have two Neverfull GMs I almost never use already.
> 
> The Swinger: It's cute, but a really small bag and maybe a little youthful with the size and Disney characters.
> 
> And the duffle: The duffle is really nice, but I don't go to a gym and it's small for an overnight/weekend bag.
> 
> I do want at least 1 piece from the 50th anniversary collection. Thoughts/opinions?
> 
> View attachment 5376339
> View attachment 5376340


Field Tote: *No* - because you already have 2 Neverfull GMs and do not use them.
Swinger: I am a small bag girl, so this is the one I would be most drawn to. I think this would be a good little essentials bag if you were to go run a quick errand.
Duffle: I actually like this a lot. I'm trying to think of a use that's not the gym or an overnight bag, but I'm stumped. Looking at the dimensions it does seem pretty small.

I would vote the Swinger.

ETA: Did you see this Crossbody bag? This has Pluto on it if you want something from the collection that includes him


----------



## Naminé

Just a heads up. Macy's is now selling a few pieces from the new Disney collection. Including an all-leather patches swingpack.






*Kitt*: https://mcys.co/3KiXAro

*Camera bag:* https://mcys.co/3NB2uBT

*Leather Kitt:* https://mcys.co/3uiJ9h9

They also have this coin purse, too!



			https://mcys.co/3iZs2L8


----------



## Mellibelli1022

I got the field tote 40 it’s quite large but when you unstuff it, it feels not much bigger than any of my other totes. It’s really beautiful! I got it on sale for 30% off on shopbop.com I also opened up a Disney visa card which gave me $100 towards my purchase , So it brought me down to $345.66 total for the Disney field tote 40. So I got the tote, the Mickey doll keychain chain/bag charm and the touring Mickey & Minnie charm.


----------

